# MediaWiki: Benutzer löschen?



## Radhad (17. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte einen Benutzer aus meiner MediaWiki Installation löschen, aber ich finde nirgendwo einen Hinweis, wie man das macht. Google spuckt auch nur irreführende oder nicht zur Suche passende Seiten aus. Kann mir da jemand den Hinweis geben, wo ich das machen kann? Ich hoffe zumindest, ich muss es nicht "hart" über die Datenbank machen ...

Wo kann ich von einem User die E-Mail Adresse etc. ändern?


Gruß Radhad


----------



## Gumbo (17. Januar 2008)

Bei Wikipedia, das ja auch mit Wikimedia arbeitet, können Benutzerkonten nicht gelöscht werden, sie können nur stillgelegt werden.


----------



## Radhad (17. Januar 2008)

Ich weiß, das hab ich auch gelesen. Allerdings hab ich nen neu aufgesetztes MediaWiki und möchte nun einen Testuser löschen, der keine Artikel angelegt hat, sondern einfach nur nen Test, wie ich nen User anlege. Dann werd ich den User wohl hart aus der DB löschen.


----------

